
Emerging Technologies and Managing the Risk of Tech Transfer to China [pdf] - breck
https://csis-prod.s3.amazonaws.com/s3fs-public/publication/190904_Lewis_ChinaTechTransfer_WEB.pdf
======
breck
An interesting quote:

" In contrast, China’s R&D spending reached $410 billion in 2016—more than
Japan and Germany. China graduated 5 million STEM graduates—almost 10 times
the U.S. number. Can we call it a race if one side appears strolling and not
to be running? Additionally, our best researchers spend a third of their time
not doing research but filling out forms and applying for a shrinking pool of
grants (a remarkable inefficiency, like having the star players of a major
league baseball team sweep the field rather than practice and play ball). The
Chinese do not have these problems and provide immense, consistent support for
research and education"

